
A Moment of Silence for Mailbox (and Inbox Zero?) - heatherm
https://blog.mailtime.com/a-moment-of-silence-for-mailbox-and-inbox-zero/
======
brownkun
Because there are just so many people who believe in Inbox Zero (which is a
lie) and they have nowhere to manually swipe away their emails now.

------
heatherm
I don't understand why people are trying so hard to be the alternative of a
dead app?

------
teacup2f
today is like a party for email company's marketing team.

